# Another big ugly drum



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Hit green shores again this morning to chase the big black drum that have been eluding me the last few days tons of skip jack only saw a few Spanish today caught 2 10" rat reds 1 20" red 1 45" black drum hooked 2 more but couldn't keep em plugged in


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice i need to get out there and try to get ne a big ugly!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

They are all over the oysterbeds right now I prolly saw 20 this morning but they only want natural bait crabs or shrimp


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice are they good to eat or just fun to catch??


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I've had the smaller 14-20" fish and they are about the same as a red to me I e heard the big fish aren't very good and can be wormy so I've never tried one


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Im looking for the size limita on them and im having a brain fart and cant seem to find em


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

14-24" 5 per person you can keep 1 over slot


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you now to go find where they live lol


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Saw you out there this morning on my way to work.. do you know how frustrating that is? To be driving to work and see guys fishing.. cut it out man, really not fair


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

nvr had luck there b4 gonna have to try it out again. gr8 job !


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Thank you now to go find where they live lol


I wish I could figure out where the eating sized live


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

FishGolfDrink said:


> Saw you out there this morning on my way to work.. do you know how frustrating that is? To be driving to work and see guys fishing.. cut it out man, really not fair


Lol alot of mornings I'm just getting in an hour or so before work when I'm lucky enough to be working downtown I feel your pain when I'm driving to ft Walton and see all the folks out fishing it up while I'm going to work


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

That is one REALLY big ugly. Great job. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

where do you launch at to fish green shores?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Huff said:


> where do you launch at to fish green shores?


There's a ramp right on 98 before the bridge on thr Pcola side.


----------



## fish slayer (May 19, 2011)

what oyster beds?


----------

